# Aerospace 303



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I've just bought some 303 Protectant as it's been highly recommended on this Forum for use on the under bonnet when I give it a good clean with APC. But reading the instructions it says wipe completely dry, the more buffing the better the bond.

Looking at my under bonnet there are quite a few areas where that is going to be virtually impossible. Especially the convolute tubing around the air intakes and the like.

How do you guys get on with it?

Richard


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I get the engine warm, spray liberally, shut bonnet and leave for a couple of hours or so.

Lift bonnet and buff off any surplus 303.

Does the job a treat.


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Can it be applied with a small sponge applicator as a more focussed application? 

It says it has good UV protection thinking about putting it on the dash.

Richard


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

RichD1 said:


> Can it be applied with a small sponge applicator as a more focussed application?
> 
> It says it has good UV protection thinking about putting it on the dash.
> 
> Richard


For certain areas I spray it on to the cheap yellow foam applicators I bought off eBay from China for a couple of quid for about ten and wipe over the area I'm applying it to. Works for me :thumb:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

For under the bonnet, I just spray and leave to dry overnight. If there is any excess on air filter covers etc., I wipe that with a disposable cloth. I never bother buffing the "difficult" areas. :thumb:


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

OK, thanks for all the advice guys.

Richard


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

As above it works with a sponge, left and wiped, with a cloth, any which way you fancy really....... great stuff


----------



## Robin82 (Nov 19, 2018)

Just detailed my engine bay today and didn’t expect the level of finish this stuff leaves. Awesome stuff for those wanting a nice matt finish with a very slight hint of satin thrown in. My engine bay glows brand new.

Wiped everything down with bilt hamber apc at 10% dilution prior to applying the 303.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Pics!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I always use 303 Aerospace in the engine bay, it gives a lovely consistent sheen. 
Spray and leave, but buff over gently with a cloth those larger flat areas such as the engine cover after about an hour.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I use a small detail brush, spray in the bristles and apply to the air vents etc


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Following your valued advice guys I bought some 303, so set about cleaning up the underbonnet of my E92 M3.

I had some ValetPro Citrus so I mixed up at about 10% and sprayed liberally al over. Left for around 5 minutes and used a paint brush to agitate the dirtier areas.

Got out the hose and used the light spray head attachment and washed it all down. Then started the engine and there was a horrendous screeching from the fan belt but quickly disappeared, huge sigh of relief!! Must remember next time to cover the fan belt area.

Once dry I sprayed on the 303 and then wiped and buffed off.

For my first underbonnet clean I was quite pleased

Before and After pics attached.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

RichD1 said:


> Following your valued advice guys I bought some 303, so set about cleaning up the underbonnet of my E92 M3.
> 
> I had some ValetPro Citrus so I mixed up at about 10% and sprayed liberally al over. Left for around 5 minutes and used a paint brush to agitate the dirtier areas.
> 
> ...


great job on the engine bay and looks like it has come up well. must get a bottle of 303 aerospace at some point


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I’ve been using this for years on my engine bays. I spray it in and leave it for a few hours then buff up. It’s great stuff,


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

As said this is great stuff, just spray and leave it for a few hours and wipe over any little puddles left.


----------

